# I love the smell of tips in the morning...



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Slept in today. Having a coffee, and decided to check the app. I get two notifications of receipt of tips. One rider tipped 100%. The funny thing is, it was for a trip i did Wednesday...

Still, happy to accept them.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

i just got a tip from a week ago amongst 2 others this morning it is nice it offsets the displeasure of the false allegations hahahaha


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I think the correct quote is “early in the morning.”


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I think the correct quote is "early in the morning."


"I love the smell of napalm in the morning." 
_Apocalypse Now_


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Ylinks said:


> "I love the smell of napalm in the morning."
> _Apocalypse Now_


...it smells like.....victory.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm glad that the app now tells me when a tip comes in that way. It used to be that there was no way to know it, unless you went back and looked at all the trips. I think that's a tremendous improvement, particularly for giving feedback to those drivers who really need it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ylinks said:


> "I love the smell of napalm in the morning."
> _Apocalypse Now_


I have had a few trips to a refinery on the east coast, one that is owned by Delta Airlines.

On one of those trips, they gave me a tee shirt that says:

"I love the smell of jet fuel in the morning."


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm glad that the app now tells me when a tip comes in that way. It used to be that there was no way to know it, unless you went back and looked at all the trips. I think that's a tremendous improvement, particularly for giving feedback to those drivers who really need it.


Yes it's an improvement. But it's kind of disappointing to later login and then see it's just $1 tip.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yes it's an improvement. But it's kind of disappointing to later login and then see it's just $1 tip.


Yeah, for sure. But since a majority of my riders don't tip at all, I'll take it.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yes it's an improvement. But it's kind of disappointing to later login and then see it's just $1 tip.


One more dollar than you had before.


----------



## RoyalC33 (Jun 21, 2019)

just got a tip from 3 days ago. got my bank account from negative $1. im very grateful


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> One more dollar than you had before.


This of course is the correct way to consider it. I cannot! To me $1 is an insult. It's what I leave on the table after poor service at a restaurant. To me it's an ef few.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yes it's an improvement. But it's kind of disappointing to later login and then see it's just $1 tip.


That's a buck more than you had before, be thankful. You'd probably complain if you didnt get a tip.



kc ub'ing! said:


> This of course is the correct way to consider it. I cannot! To me $1 is an insult. It's what I leave on the table after poor service at a restaurant. To me it's an ef few.


You can always quit? No one's forcing you to drive for anyone.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> This of course is the correct way to consider it. I cannot! To me $1 is an insult. It's what I leave on the table after poor service at a restaurant. To me it's an ef few.


They can ef me more often then....


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yes it's an improvement. But it's kind of disappointing to later login and then see it's just $1 tip.


 I think of it this way, if every passenger tipped $1, think of how much $ you'd have. Nice thought...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> That's a buck more than you had before, be thankful. You'd probably complain if you didnt get a tip.
> 
> 
> You can always quit? No one's forcing you to drive for anyone.


$1 is an insult when you're driving them 10 or min minutes away.



UberTrent9 said:


> That's a buck more than you had before, be thankful. You'd probably complain if you didnt get a tip.


I'm thankful for a $1 tip for a short ride, but a long ride no.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Invisible said:


> $1 is an insult when you're driving them 10 or min minutes away.


But may not be an intentional insult. They don't have to give ANY tip. They may only have that much to give. $1 is acknowledgement and appreciation. No tip is disregard.

An insult would be $0.01.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> You can always quit? No one's forcing you to drive for anyone.


Very original Einstein! Please put me on ignore. You aren't smart enough to appreciate my posts.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> But may not be an intentional insult. They don't have to give ANY tip. They may only have that much to give. $1 is acknowledgement and appreciation. No tip is disregard.
> 
> An insult would be $0.01.


The ones I'm referring to aren't low income. It's the upper middle class and above who certainly can give more than $1. When I get a few dollars from the low income, I'm in awe of their class.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Slept in today. Having a coffee, and decided to check the app. I get two notifications of receipt of tips. One rider tipped 100%. The funny thing is, it was for a trip i did Wednesday...
> 
> Still, happy to accept them.


I remember those morning tips. Always hit the spot.

But best tip I received was probably from my wife telling me that I should probably stop driving.
Next best tip (more of an order) was to dump this site.
Afraid I might have to listed to her tips if I want her to receive my tip


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> When I get a few dollars from the low income, I'm in awe of their class.


I feel exactly the same.

One of the memorable tips I received was last summer. It was from some Hispanic people going from the Amtrak station to the main downtown police station. Not a long trip, but a couple of dollars in cash.

They didn't tell me the exact reason for the trip, but reading between the lines, I guessed that someone they were close to was in trouble with the law.

I could have been misreading the whole thing. I don't know.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> But may not be an intentional insult. They don't have to give ANY tip. They may only have that much to give. $1 is acknowledgement and appreciation. No tip is disregard.
> 
> An insult would be $0.01.


I would agree. There are plenty of things to be insulted by, but a $1 tip is not one of them.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Not so pleasant is the evil twin brother - The smell of false reports in the morning .


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Slept in today. Having a coffee, and decided to check the app. I get two notifications of receipt of tips. One rider tipped 100%.


100% of what you got or what they paid? Lol. Probably was a 50% tip on their end, which on a short ride is $3-5.


----------

